# 110 Gallon 6 foot Geophagus/Turtle Tank. VIDEO UPDATE DEC 2011 (p3)



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

I picked up a 6 foot tank with unfinished wood stand and matching canopy. I have a lot of work to do and I thought I'd share ! Priming, painting, setup, stocking.
The idea is to move my Geos and my cooter turtle into the tank, as they have outgrown the 55 gallon.

I'll start by posting the original pic's, after I primed it and then setup. 

Will post later with setup pics and stock and equipment list.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Original pics. I would have liked to keep it like this, but it didn't match the the room its going in..


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice, can't wait to see the finished setup  What colour are you going to paint/stain it?


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

All black but still keeping the wood texture and a grey/blue tint trim.

First time posting pics...just a question how do I post as full pictures within text rather than little thumbnails ?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you have a photobucket account? (or something similar?) Chose the tag that has







around it.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

I have flickr, but when I do the img thing I get a blank post!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't use flickr but maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, its uploading  Here are pictures after priming.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

PAINTED!


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Will upload the tank setup pictures soon


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice looking stand. look forward to seeing your tank setup. love the pictures.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats one heck of a stand turtlez!

very good job. 

only if i had the skills to do something like that, id get this 26G cube looked after.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. After getting a custom stand made, I can't imagine getting a store bought boring one anymore.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, so here are the setup pictures.
Equipment:
Fluval FX5
Two 250watt Stealth Shatterproof Heaters
Aquaclear 20 Airpump (crappppppy  )
Some Powerhead that does around 250gph









































































Will upload the Fish List and pictures of all my Geo's later tonight  In the picture above, only half the fish I have are in the tank! (not to mention I re-did the rock stuff )

Will include, Red Head Tapajos, Heckelii, Jurupari, Surinamensis, Balzani and of course, Turbo, the Yellow Belly Cooter


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

You are making that stand looking much better than it did when i had it! Geos are looking good too.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Stock List:
x2 Geophagus Red Head Tapajos, nearing 6 inches
x1 Geophagus Heckelii, nearing 5 inches
x1 Geophagus Surinamensis, nearing 6 inches
x2 Geophagus Jurupari Babies (just got these)
x2 Geophagus Balzani breeding pair at 2 inches! (just got these by fluke! picked 2 random balzani at king eds, and they layed eggs in a week)

Both Juruparis together:









Heckelii:









First Red Head:









Second Red Head:









Male Balzani:









Female Balzani:









Surinamensis:









Random Pictures:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those redheads and surinamesis sure are nice!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cant wait for my red heads to get that big!

very nice tank!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow realy nice tank


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Very Nice Geo Tank set up, the red head Tapajos are very nice.
I head that Balzani need cooling period.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

*Update*

If anyone's interested, here's the setup about a year later!
Added some plants, fish all grew up a bit, and the turtle is big now too!

110 Gallon Turtle and Cichlid Tank Update - YouTube


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Turtlez! Very clean!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

Nice setup!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats a fine looking setup!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What an interesting tank! I've never seen a tank with a turtle and big fish together in it. And you've got some small minnows in there, too. It all looks very clean and fresh, too. 

Does the turtle take an interest in the cichlids? Do they interact?


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!

About the fish + turtle combo; I've always kept Turbo the turtle  with fish since he was a hatchling. He doesn't pay much attention to them at all. He will eat neons, barbs, guppies, minnows or anything under 3-4 inches. He ate a 4 inch bristlenose pleco the day I introduced them as well as some oto cats.

I found that he doesn't pay any attention to Kribensis cichlids or Geo's. 

The Geos will bite at his feet and face when he goes digging around the rock they laid eggs on. I have 2 breeding pairs in here, so when both pairs have laid eggs, it can get pretty intense. He just stays on the basking rock when they get aggressive.

Thinking of getting an old 55 gallon for one of the breeding pair since the turtle keeps eating the eggs. Let me know if you know of a killer deal on a bare bone tank!


----------

